# Abel Reels



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Que?


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

rjmoore22 said:


> This thread is for paigee06paigee two claim two Abel reels.
> View attachment 170771
> View attachment 170772


I claim them. I’ll send you my address.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Habla inglés?


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

rjmoore22 said:


> This thread is for paigee06paigee two claim two Abel reels.
> View attachment 170771
> View attachment 170772


 Da fuqqqqq


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Riiiiiiiigggggghhhhhhhtttt..........


----------

